# Eric Flato commits to Yale



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Eric Flato commits to Yale*

TheInsiders.com profile.
http://scout.theinsiders.com/a.z?s=75&p=8&c=1&nid=796682

Rivals.com profile.
http://rivalshoops.rivals.com/viewprospect.asp?Sport=2&pr_key=23404

CollegeSports.com profile.
http://interact.fansonly.com/recruiting/pros_card.cfm?recruit_id=775&sport=basketball&dbyear=03


Eric Flato:


----------

